# Please help identify this one



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

This plant wasn't labeled. It is a bulb plant. It has kinda of a brownish green coloration. The plant looks sturdy, but can't support itself out of water. Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's an _Aponogeton_. It might be _A. crispus_.


----------

